# Publisher accepting material



## Ralph Rotten (Apr 7, 2018)

Has anyone ever heard of or worked with Open: Journal of Arts & Letters?
They handle fiction and *poetry*.  I got an invite on twitter, but is likely just standard welcome PM that all followers get.
Here is the link.  Anybody try these guys?
http://ojalart.com/about-us/


----------



## Darren White (Jun 6, 2018)

They are quite new, and a friend of mine works for them, is editor, writes articles and such. I have never submitted there (yet) but am considering it.

She posted on WF about it, but it wasn't received well, you can read the thread HERE


----------



## PiP (Jun 11, 2018)

It was not well received because of the submission fee 



> Not clear at first glance; there's a $3 charge to enter.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 11, 2018)

$3? Odd, unless the target is really your credit card info.  Does anyone know if they're legit?


----------



## Darren White (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes, they are, and I've never understood the fuss about an entrance fee. In the poetry world that's (almost, but not entirely) standard procedure.


----------



## PiP (Jun 12, 2018)

Darren White said:


> Yes, they are, and I've never understood the fuss about an entrance fee. In the poetry world that's (almost, but not entirely) standard procedure.




I understand charging a reading fee (to a point) when there is prize money on offer but not when a journal is* charging* readers and does not pay the writer. Why should writers *pay* to have their work published? There are lots of journals  that don't charge which I promote on the WF submissions board.  

*Publishing Scams and Schemes by helpingwriters.com is worth reading*

 As an aside: I worked for a commercial website where the owner expected columnists to work for free. Fine to a point when they were only submitting a 700 word article in return for promo on social media, however, when the owner ramped up the minimum word count to 2-3000 words I resigned. He was paying content writers but not the columnists.


----------



## moderan (Jun 12, 2018)

PiP said:


> It was not well received because of the submission fee


And more -- look at that thread again. The 'publication' makes a number of very questionable or spurious claims.


----------



## nlowhim (Jan 2, 2019)

*Is it legit?*



Darren White said:


> They are quite new, and a friend of mine works for them, is editor, writes articles and such. I have never submitted there (yet) but am considering it.
> 
> She posted on WF about it, but it wasn't received well, you can read the thread HERE



I read that thread and it wasn't that informative (most places require a reading fee these days), but could you (or anyone) tell me what the reader levels for the publication are at this time?


----------

